# I want candy



## roxy_gurl

hi i was wondering if anyone knew what "i want candy" was in another language, i know that in french it is "je veux bonbons" but i was wondering if anyone knew it on like spanish or some other language


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hi Roxy Gurl

The right sentence in French is " je veux *des* bonbons"
In Spanish it  would be "quiero dulces / caramelos" 

Cheerio


----------



## Zanos

In greek it would be "Thelo carameles"


----------



## Silvia B

"Vorrei delle caramelle" in italiano..


----------



## Gustavo Manez

Hi,

In Spanish would be "quiero caramelos"

Gustavo


----------



## NTFS

in filipino it would be

gusto ko ng minatamis.
or
gusto ko ng kendi


----------



## Outsider

_Quero doces._


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour roxy_gurl  

In German : ich möchte Bonbons!


----------



## Thomas1

Hi Roxy


in Polish:
Chcę cukierki/słodycze


----------



## Whodunit

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Bonjour roxy_gurl
> 
> In German : ich möchte Bonbons!



Gut! But you could also say "Ich möchte Süßes/Süßigkeiten!"


----------



## Agnès E.

Vielen Dank, Whodunit, aber ich wusste nicht, wie ich das "ß" machen kann (ich habe dein gestohlen... (entschuldige bitte meinen ersten Satz auf Deutsch seit 20 Jahren...)


----------



## Whodunit

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, Whodunit, aber ich wusste nicht, wie ich das "ß" machen kann (ich habe dein*es* gestohlen... (entschuldige bitte meinen ersten Satz auf Deutsch seit 20 Jahren...)



Ouais, ton allemand est tant bon si bien que je ne peux pas te suivre avec mon français scolaire. Tu as étudié l'allemand avant 20 ans et maintenant, c'est si bon ? Tu pourrais simplement remplacer le ß avec un 'ss', p.ex.:

Suessigkeiten = Süßigkeiten


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Chci bonbóny.


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Czech: Chci bonbóny.



I wonder how to pronounce "ch" + "c". What c sound do you use here?


----------



## Jana337

whodunit said:
			
		

> I wonder how to pronounce "ch" + "c". What c sound do you use here?



Yes, this combination is tricky for foreigners.

"c" is like the German "z" - not only here but generally in all Czech words (ch excluded, of course).

Jana


----------



## Jana337

It is actually the same as in "sechzehn", just faster.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> It is actually the same as in "sechzehn", just faster.
> 
> Jana



Okay, thank you. This example is quite plain. "sechzehn" is also such a tricky word.


----------



## te gato

Dutch..Ik wil suikergoed..

te gato


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew/עברית

!אני רוצה סוכריות


----------



## Whodunit

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Hebrew/עברית
> 
> !אני רוצה סוכריות



And the transcriptions for those who can't read the letter?

Let me suggest and please correct me:

ani rotsah so*throat h*ariot


----------



## amikama

whodunit said:
			
		

> And the transcriptions for those who can't read the letter?
> 
> Let me suggest and please correct me:
> 
> ani rotsah so*throat h*ariot


 
אני רוצה סוכריות = ani rotse(m.)/rotsa(f.) sukariot.


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:
			
		

> אני רוצה סוכריות = ani rotse(m.)/rotsa(f.) sukariot.



Thank you. I wasn't that wrong, was I?


----------



## JLanguage

I don't give transliterations because I'm not a native speaker and I don't want to get it wrong and have you using the wrong pronunciation.


----------



## Whodunit

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I don't give transliterations because I'm not a native speaker and I don't want to get it wrong and have you using the wrong pronunciation.



But if you don't do it, how should persons who don't know these "characters" read it?


----------



## Leopold

In Russian (I hope):

Хочу конфеты [Hochu konfety]

Regards,
Leo


----------



## Whodunit

Leopold said:
			
		

> In Russian (I hope):
> 
> Хочу конфеты [Hochu konfety]
> 
> Regards,
> Leo



Is конфеты the proper translation to 'candy'? Well, I can eat candy, but confetti doesn't smack very well.


----------



## Leopold

Yes who, I'm pretty sure it is. And it was funny for mee too the first time I saw it.
Anyway my dictionary gives two other possibilities, but I cannot tell the difference between them.

Хочу карамели [Hochu karameli]
Хочу леденци [Hochu ledentsi]

I hope I didn't decline it badly. 

Leo



			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> Is конфеты the proper translation to 'candy'? Well, I can eat candy, but confetti doesn't smack very well.


----------



## Thomas1

Leopold said:
			
		

> Yes who, I'm pretty sure it is. And it was funny for mee too the first time I saw it.
> Anyway my dictionary gives two other possibilities, but I cannot tell the difference between them.
> 
> Хочу карамели [Hochu karameli]
> Хочу леденци [Hochu ledentsi]
> 
> I hope I didn't decline it badly.
> 
> Leo





			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> Is конфеты the proper translation to 'candy'? Well, I can eat candy, but confetti doesn't smack very well.


Hi 
my polish-russian dictionary gives конфеты as well (in my humble opinion it's correct)
but my english-russian dictionary gives сладости and this one reffers to any food with a lot of sugar in it (at least i guess so ) eg: chocolate cake, donut, sweets, candy bar are all reffered to сладости, however конфетa is translated as sweet me think they are synonyms

карамел i think it is a kind of candy made of caramel (that's my shot since i can't find it in my dictionary)
леденци are also a kind of candy


----------



## Whodunit

Leopold said:
			
		

> Yes who, I'm pretty sure it is. And it was funny for mee too the first time I saw it.
> Anyway my dictionary gives two other possibilities, but I cannot tell the difference between them.
> 
> Хочу карамели [Hochu karameli]
> Хочу леденци [Hochu ledentsi]
> 
> I hope I didn't decline it badly.
> 
> Leo



That was why I asked you. In Germany, we also have the Italian "Konfetti" which you CANNOT eat; at least, it doesn't taste very well.


----------



## Leopold

In fact you can eat the Italian "confetti", which are a type of candy. Now I'm reading the dictionary and it says it's usual to have these in baptisms and weddings and it's made with a nut covered by sugar.

This word then arrived to other languages meaning what I suppose "Konfetti" means: little pieces of coloured paper.

Leo



			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> That was why I asked you. In Germany, we also have the Italian "Konfetti" which you CANNOT eat; at least, it doesn't taste very well.


----------



## Whodunit

Leopold said:
			
		

> In fact you can eat the Italian "confetti", which are a type of candy. Now I'm reading the dictionary and it says it's usual to have these in baptisms and weddings and it's made with a nut covered by sugar.
> 
> This word then arrived to other languages meaning what I suppose "Konfetti" means: little pieces of coloured paper.
> 
> Leo



You and your dictionary and Thomas are all right. Look here.


----------



## philomniglot

Kiswahili: Ninataka pipi.

 

i love this board!

mimi nakupenda!


----------



## Whodunit

philomniglot said:
			
		

> Kiswahili: Ninataka pipi.
> 
> 
> 
> i love this board!
> 
> mimi nakupenda!



Sorry, but I had to laugh at your word "pipi". In German, it does mean the same as "wee-wee" or "pee" in English. I really love all these words for 'candy'.


----------



## Kris

Or in Norwegian: Jeg vil ha sukkertøy!


----------



## lauraleina

In Chinese: Wo Yao Tang (where the ang is not pronounced like angus) 我要糖 Why do you want to know?


----------



## Thomas1

whodunit said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I had to laugh at your word "pipi". In German, it does mean the same as "wee-wee" or "pee" in English. I really love all these words for 'candy'.


pipi means the same in Polish, likewise, who it's starting to be interesting, let's wait for next ones


----------



## JLanguage

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> pipi means the same in Polish, likewise, who it's starting to be interesting, let's wait for next ones


 
It means the same thing in English, too.


----------



## Whodunit

JLanguage said:
			
		

> It means the same thing in English, too.



Didn't you ever smiled a LITTLE bit when you heard this in Hebrew? "Pipi" isn't actually a thing you should eat.


----------



## Ali Al-Majnooni

Hi People,

What is an interesting topic! 
This is my first contribution here. I hope it will add some significance to the discussion.

Since my mother tongue is Arabic, I will try to provide the equivalent expressions for _I want candy_ in Arabic:

(Ana) oreedu Halwa.            أنا) أريد حلوى)      *formal Arabic
Abgha Halawa.                       أبغى حلاوة       *informal Gulf Arabic
Baddy Halwa.                          بدي حلوى       *informal Lebanese Arabic
'Aawiz ('Awza) Halwa.       عاوز(عاوزة) حلوى     *informal Egyptian Arabic.  

*Notice that the first person pronoun _Ana_ ( meaning I ) in formal Arabic can be omitted becaust the Arabic verb implies the subject. Each verb in Arabic can be brought without its subject, and you will know the subject.
*In Halwa, the sound of /H/ is not that in English. Its place of articulation is the middle of throat, unlike the English /H/ that comes from the end of throat.
*Also, the sound /gh/ in the Gulf version is an Arabic sound. It is articulated from the nearest point of throat. it sounds like the /r/ sound in some German dialects.
*In the Egyptian Arabic, the sound /'A/ represents the Arabic letter that is articulated from the same place of throat as the sound /H/, i.e. the middle of throat. The verb between brackets ('Awza) is used if the speaker is feminine.


----------



## Jana337

Ali Al-Majnooni said:
			
		

> (Ana) oreedu Halwa.            أنا) أريد حلوى)      *formal Arabic
> Abgha Halawa.                       أبغى حلاوة       *informal Gulf Arabic
> Baddy Halwa.                          بدي حلوى       *informal Lebanese Arabic
> 'Aawiz ('Awza) Halwa.       عاوز(عاوزة) حلوى     *informal Egyptian Arabic.



Hi Ali,

welcome to the forum.
I wonder why what you wrote is not displayed correctly... (at least on my screen:  (Ana) oreedu Halwa.            أنا) أريد حلوى)      *formal Arabic). Normally, Arabic script works smoothly here 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Ali,
> 
> welcome to the forum.
> I wonder why what you wrote is not displayed correctly... (at least on my screen:  (Ana) oreedu Halwa.            أنا) أريد حلوى)      *formal Arabic). Normally, Arabic script works smoothly here
> 
> Jana



As far as I experienced it, the letters won't be shown if you use " or (, ). You should use [ and ] if there're some word that should be in cramps.


----------



## Whodunit

Ali Al-Majnooni said:
			
		

> Hi People,
> 
> What is an interesting topic!
> This is my first contribution here. I hope it will add some significance to the discussion.
> 
> Since my mother tongue is Arabic, I will try to provide the equivalent expressions for _I want candy_ in Arabic:
> 
> (Ana) oreedu Halwa.            أنا) أريد حلوى)      *formal Arabic
> Abgha Halawa.                       أبغى حلاوة       *informal Gulf Arabic
> Baddy Halwa.                          بدي حلوى       *informal Lebanese Arabic
> 'Aawiz ('Awza) Halwa.       عاوز(عاوزة) حلوى     *informal Egyptian Arabic.
> 
> *Notice that the first person pronoun _Ana_ ( meaning I ) in formal Arabic can be omitted becaust the Arabic verb implies the subject. Each verb in Arabic can be brought without its subject, and you will know the subject.
> *In Halwa, the sound of /H/ is not that in English. Its place of articulation is the middle of throat, unlike the English /H/ that comes from the end of throat.
> *Also, the sound /gh/ in the Gulf version is an Arabic sound. It is articulated from the nearest point of throat. it sounds like the /r/ sound in some German dialects.
> *In the Egyptian Arabic, the sound /'A/ represents the Arabic letter that is articulated from the same place of throat as the sound /H/, i.e. the middle of throat. The verb between brackets ('Awza) is used if the speaker is feminine.



Thank you. Very interesting. Let me add how do I pronounce these letters:

ح is like a whispered, spitting English 'h'. If you say 'hello' and don't want to say it aloud, but emphasized, you can get the ح-sound [I transcribe it with ħ]. Or run up huge stairs and then say "hello", you'll get this beautiful sound.

غ is simply pronounced like a French and German r. The English r doesn't exist in English, and the rolled German r is ر.

ع is a little tricky for learners like me. It's like a retching French A sound. I omit it sometimes by just saying 'a' and making a pause before like for a hamza (speech interrupting). It's hard to describe and hard to pronounce. If I want to say فَعَل, I'll try to do it by saying فَأل. Well, I think you won't understand this.


----------



## Ali Al-Majnooni

Hi all,

Thank you for your participation in this thread. And I'm sorry for that chaos. I still don't know where the problem was. 

Whodunit,
Thank you very much. You brought it much clearer, so that anyone can get it easily. It seems to me that you know much about Arabic. Am I right?

bye!


----------



## Whodunit

Ali Al-Majnooni said:
			
		

> Whodunit,
> Thank you very much. You brought it much clearer, so that anyone can get it easily. It seems to me that you know much about Arabic. Am I right?
> 
> bye!



I don't know MUCH about it. Some basics, the letters, and the pronunciations. And I'm taking Arabic lessons; it's quite useful as I can see here.


----------



## Hakro

Finnish:
Haluan karkkia!


----------



## kmaro

turkish: şekeri istiyorum
latvian: gribu konfektes


----------



## ceann-feachd

Tha mi ag iarraidh candaidh.

Gaelic/Gàidhlig


----------



## Neever

In (Irish) English: i would like/want some sweets.  we would never say candy!
In Irish: Ba mhaith liom milseáin (buh wah lum mill shawn)


----------



## elroy

Ali Al-Majnooni said:
			
		

> Baddy Halwa. بدي حلوى *informal Lebanese Arabic


 
Just a small comment: In Palestinian Arabic (which is Levantine, like Lebanese), we would not say حلوى, which sounds too formal.  We would say ملبس (_mlabbas_), so "I want candy" would be "biddi/baddi mlabbas."

I'm not sure, but I would guess that they don't say حلوى in Lebanon, either.


----------



## Su young

Korean : 사탕 주세요

Sa tang ju se yo


----------



## agnijam

In Latvian

Es gribu saldumiņu


----------



## mahaz

Urdu:

Transleteration: Mujhay candy chaheye.


----------



## XFemke

te gato said:
			
		

> Dutch..Ik wil suikergoed..
> 
> te gato


"Ik wil suikergoed" is very old-fashioned... Better is: "Ik wil snoep". More sweet is "Ik wil snoepjes".


----------



## Juri

Hoću slatkiše / Hoću bonbone... is Serbian-Croatian


----------



## Laia

In Catalan:
Vull dolços / vull caramels


----------



## SpiceMan

Japanese: 
キャンディが欲しい　kyandi ga hoshii


----------



## la reine victoria

In the UK, BrE,

I want some sweets.

Scottish children often say 'I want some sweeties.'

The word 'please' seems to have vanished in today's society.

Supermarkets are quick to cash in on 'demands for sweets' by having them on display at the checkout.  Children demand them in a very loud voice and, to avoid embarrassment, mothers give in to them.

Once, while I was busily getting my groceries through the checkout, my first son, at the age of two, reached out from his buggy and grabbed the biggest bar of chocolate on display.  He bit into it through the wrapper!

I refused to pay for it and made my opinions on these 'lures' very well known to the manager! 


LRV


----------



## Manuel_M

Maltese:

Irrid il-ħelu


----------



## erin

Juri said:
			
		

> Hoću slatkiše / Hoću bonbone... is Serbian-Croatian


 

_Croatian: __*Želim bombone/slatkiše*_

P.S. Dear Juri, now that the Republic of Croatia is an independent country, the official language is Croatian. 
The term Serbo-Croatian language was used for the language that was spoken in the former Yugoslavia. Please don't mind this correction .


----------



## gorbatzjov

Dutch: ik wil snoep(jes).


----------



## macta123

In Hindi - Mujhey toffee chahiye. 
    OR     Mujhey mithai chahiye

 In Malayalam - Inikyu mithai veNum.


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Italian = voglio delle caramelle
Danish = jeg vil have slik
Sardinian = Gherzu caramellas


----------



## anlifa

Manuel_M said:
			
		

> Maltese:
> 
> Irrid il-ħelu


 

The maltese...it sounds really as arabic¡¡ mais vraiement, 1 chose grave quoi...I've listened sometimes speaking maltese and I always get surprised about this. Someone can tell us a little bit more about it?


----------



## chuff

Romanian: Vreau bomboane


EDIT: I checked with a friend.


----------



## Turuncan

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I had to laugh at your word "pipi". In German, it does mean the same as "wee-wee" or "pee" in English. I really love all these words for 'candy'.


 
I didn't understand "wee-wee" or "pee"; but "pipi" means "penis" in children's language in Turkish, if that's what you mean.

By the way: "I want candy" in Turkish is "Şeker istiyorum"


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:

Dilimus shirnee buhkhorum
(I want to eat candy, I'm in the mood to eat candy)

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## chuff

> Romanian: Vreau *o* bomboane


 
I think I was wrong and that it should be as changed above.


----------



## illerdi

In basque:

Goxokiak nahi ditut


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:* 

"Manay sweeto jovay Che" (borrowing the English "sweet" like we always do )

OR (as macta said):

"Manay _mithaai_ jovay Che"

mithaai is a special type of Indian sweet.
macta - I don't where you got "toffee" from! lol


----------



## cutu

I think that a better translation for Hebrew will be :

אפשר ממתקים ? OR אפשר ממתק ? 
_Efshar mamtakim ? or, eshar mamtak ? ..._

An even better way is : 
אפשר לקבל ממתק ? 
_Efshar lekabel mamtak ? _

The word ( סוכריות ) just don't fit there since its a specific type of a candy.

And the word " pipi " in Hebrew means - " pees ", so it made me luagh reading it ^^


----------



## robbie_SWE

chuff said:


> I think I was wrong and that it should be as changed above.


 
No, your first post was right if you were refering to the plural. If you want only one you say "*vreau o bomboană*". 

 robbie


----------



## suslik

In Estonian  it would be: Ma tahan kommi!


----------



## Maarten

Agnes E. said:


> Vielen Dank, Whodunit, aber ich wusste nicht, wie ich das "ß" machen kann (ich habe dein gestohlen... (entschuldige bitte meinen ersten Satz auf Deutsch seit 20 Jahren...)


Du kannst die ALT Taste drücken, 0223 auf dem Ziffernblock eingeben und dann loslassen.
(Press the ALT key, type 0223 on the Numpad and then release it.)


----------



## jonquiliser

In Swedish you can say:

"Jag vill ha godis" or "jag vill ha snask" (although "snask" is more often used negatively, as by dentists  ), or, as you might often hear from Swedish-speaking Finnish kids, "jag vill ha karkki/[gota]"


----------



## EmmiLitli

In Icelandic:

I want candy = *Ég vil nammi.*
*Ég vil fá nammi. *is also right


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _mi volas bombonojn_.


----------



## Encolpius

in Hungarian

Cukorkát akarok! (spoilt kid )

Kérek egy cukorkát. (adult)


----------



## mimome

_Jag vill ha godis..._


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: iskam bombon


----------

